# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Tategoi kohaku kazuto ikarashi keeping contest 2014 >> tropikal koi centre

## tropikal koi

TATEGOI KOHAKU KAZUTO IKARASHI KEEPING CONTEST 2014


KOHAKU KAZUTO IKARASHI KEEPING CONTEST 2014 
Jenis ikan yang dipilih untuk acara ini adalah Kohaku yang diproduksi oleh Kazuto Ikarashi Koi Farm, Niigata, Japan.
Hanya dipilih sebanyak 31 ekor saja dengan size rata-rata 18 - 24 cm. semua sdh disertai sertifikat Koibito Japan.

TUJUAN

 Jenis Tategoi yang sangat sulit ditebak masa depannya menjadi unsur utama diadakannya event Keeping Contest ini.

 Melatih kejelian para calon Peserta KC untuk memilih dan memprediksi koi pilihannya untuk merebut gelar Grand Champion ada ajang Keeping Contest ini.

Keeping Skills sebuah tujuan untuk mengasah keahlian dalam merawat koi dalam hal ini jenis Kohaku.

PERIODE:
Tenggang waktu dilakukannya Keeping Contest ini adalah 6 bulan, terhitung mulai tanggal 10 september 2014 s/d 10 Februari 2015
Hadiah:

Grand Champion : 3 jt

Runner Up : 2 jt

Juara III : 1 jt

LUCKY DRAW -> 


HARGA menggunakan sistem Lelang

Start from Rp. 1.000.000
kenaikan kelipatan Rp 100.000





TATA CARA KEGIATAN KEEPING CONTEST :

Photo-photo koi yang dikonteskan dapat dilihat di www.koi-s.org dan secara bersamaan akan diposting melalui jaringan Facebook (Tropikal Koi). 

Pemilihan ikan akan di mulai sejak posting dan masa lelang pemilihan ikan akan berakhir pada hari kamis tanggal 28 Agustus 2014 pk 22.00 waktu Server Koi-s dengan cara mempostingkan pilihan ikan di http://www.koi-s.org
Note: Lelang diadakan dengan tidak ada perpanjangan waktu pada akhir penutupan.


Setelah koi dipilih dan lunas dibayar, maka koi akan dikirim dan dibesarkan di kolam masing-masing partisipan.

Tidak ada batasan khusus tentang jenis kolam, volume air, jenis pakan yang diberikan dll, sepenuhnya diserahkan kepada partisipan.

Jika terjadi perubahan kepemilikan koi atau mati saat KC berlangsung, maka koi tsb dinyatakan gugur dan tidak diikutkan dalam proses penjurian.

Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan membayar lunas tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini, dan uang pembayaran tidak dapat dikembalikan.

Selama kegiatan KC berlangsung, peserta diperbolehkan melaporkan perkembangan koi-nya melalui forum koi-s.org , dengan cara memposting photo koi tsb setelah KC berlangsung.

Semua resiko yang berkaitan dengan masalah pemeliharaan sepenuhnya menjadi tanggung jawab peserta KC.

Tidak disarankan untuk melakukan operasi pembedahan (salon) dalam proses KC ini.

Semua partisipan wajib untuk memposting foto koinya di akhir periode untuk proses penjurian.


Semua peserta wajib memahami setiap peraturan dan memenuhi setiap agenda yang telah ditentukan oleh panitia. 

Jika ada ketentuan lain, akan diumumkan kemudian.



TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI :

Koi dipilih dengan mengikuti lelang berdasarkan photo yang di-upload di www.koi-s.org , forum dealer dan breeder.

Harga belum termasuk ongkos kirim, untuk ongkos kirim akan dikonfirmasikan lebih lanjut tergantung masing-masing tujuan kirim.

Koi yang telah dipilih oleh partisipan akan dikonfirmasi oleh pelaksana KC ini.

Setelah konfirmasi diberikan dan pembayaran sudah dilakukan, maka koi tsb menjadi hak sepenuhnya dari peserta KC.

Pembayaran bisa dilakukan secara transfer ke rekening:
Bank BCA cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1371312388
Bank Mandiri cabang Lembang a/n Benny No ac 1320061219847
disertai dengan keterangan pembayaran nomor ikan yang didapat.

Bukti pembayaran juga bisa diforward melalui email ke  [email protected]


TATA CARA PENYERAHAN DAN PENGIRIMAN KOI YANG TELAH DIPILIH :

Pengiriman dilakukan melalui beberapa pilihan courier antara lain: pesawat udara ( Lion Air Cargo, Garuda Cargo), Kereta Api( Herona Express, Lintas Nusantara Express) atau Baraya travel.

Untuk wilayah Bandung bisa diambil sendiri di Tropikal Koi Centre.





TATA CARA PENJURIAN :

Juri : Ditentukan di Akhir Event

Untuk Keseragaman dan juga dengan maksud untuk memudahkan penjurian, maka Panitia memutuskan untuk setiap Foto koi yang diposting oleh peserta KC, diwajibkan menggunakan bak ukur , dan posisi kepala koi menghadap ke bawah, disertai ukuran panjangnya saat difoto (meteran bak ukur di kiri, sedangkan ikan di sisi kanan) dan juga wajib mengirimkan video durasi maks 1 menit ke email: [email protected] yang akan di posting di youtube sebagai materi penilaian lainnya

Keputusan juri bersifat mutlak dan tidak dapat diganggu gugat



LUCKY DRAW :

Peserta KC yang sudah memilih koi akan mendapatkan nomor undian sesuai dengan nomor koi yang dipilih. Bila peserta memilih lebih dari 1 ekor koi, maka peserta tersebut juga memiliki kupon undian sebanyak koi yang dipilihnya 

Lucky Draw dinyatakan berlaku bila peserta KC telah melunasi seluruh koi yang dipilihnya.

Lucky Draw 

Pihak penyelenggara berhak memberikan peraturan tambahan bila dirasa perlu demi kelancaran proses berlangsungnya Lucky Draw.


AGENDA:

 28 Agustus 2014 (22:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org

 28 Agustus 2014  10 September 2014 : Masa pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan. Serta pelaksanaan Lucky Draw

 10 September 2014  10 Februari 2015 : Periode Keeping Contest 

 10  15 Februari 2015 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

 16  20 Februari 2015 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang



KOHAKU KAZUTO IKARASHI Keeping Contest ini sepenuhnya di dukung oleh KAZUTO IKARASHI Koi Farm, dan KOI-S.org
3%(persen) dari hasil penjualan akan diserahkan kepada KOI-S.


CONTACT PERSON :
Untuk keterangan lebih lanjut bisa menghubungi :

TROPIKAL KOI CENTRE
Jl Karmel 1 no 108, Lembang, Bandung, Jawa Barat

CP 1 Benny Gunawan : 087823850888 / BB PIN: 73edc53b
CP 2 Rivan Pujianto : 089110879416/ BB PIN: 7ded7418
CP 3 Yuyun : 082240038610 / BB PIN: 2901a1a4



SELAMAT MEMILIH DAN SELAMAT BERPARTISIPASI

SALAM
Tropikal Koi Centre

Start!!


No 01 byRp 1.000.000
No 02 byRp 1.000.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 byRp 1.000.000
No 06 byRp 1.000.000
No 07 byRp 1.000.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 byRp 1.000.000
No 12 byRp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 byRp 1.000.000
No 15 byRp 1.000.000
No 16 byRp 1.000.000
No 17 byRp 1.000.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 byRp 1.000.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 byRp 1.000.000
No 23 byRp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 byRp 1.000.000
No 26 byRp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 byRp 1.000.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## tarmacsl3

30 : 1000 saja  ::

----------


## dalozt

Akhirnya om Ben ngadain KC ikutan no 7 nya 1jt n no 30nya 1,1jt

----------


## oqkmz

#19, 1jt dulu

----------


## hxsutanto

Lucky draw nya apa neh Om Ben?

----------


## tropikal koi

Thx ya untuk om2 yg udah ngebit buat ngelarisan...hehehe

Lucky drawnya sorry ya menyusul bbrp hari lg..sblm lelang berakhir pasti sudah kita posting..  ::

----------


## frostbitez

jurinya siapa ya kalo boleh tau om ben?

----------


## tropikal koi

Untuk juri kita sedang follow up pihak farm Kazuto Ikarashi nya..kita lagi coba kontak pihak farmnya om..kita belum berani konfirmasi karena kendala dengan bahasa..hehe tapi kita mengusahakan lewat koibito Japan untuk menghubungkan dgn farm Kazuto Ikarashi..  ::

----------


## tarmacsl3

30 : 1300

"Note: Lelang diadakan dengan tidak ada perpanjangan waktu pada akhir penutupan."

----------


## david_pupu

Mantapppp KC lagi

----------


## Ridwan sm

No. 2 = 1.000.000,-idr

----------


## herrydragon

1, 7 @ 1jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

Um Ben aku ikut no. 6 dan 12 @ 1 jt

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> 1, 7 @ 1jt


pak brow no & udah ada yg ngebid. hahahahaha......wake up....

----------


## herrydragon

> pak brow no & udah ada yg ngebid. hahahahaha......wake up....


Wkwkwkwk yang no 7 ya om Royalflush??

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

No. 5 n 22 @ 1 jt

----------


## interisti

keker dulu ah

----------


## Mossad

kc la ayo om david ikut

----------


## GRiffiN

1 & 19 di 1.1jt

----------


## Mossad

ayo d terawang masa depan ikan ini

----------


## herrydragon

1,7 @ 1200

----------


## Mossad

om herry ikutan juga pasti seru nih

----------


## epoe

*Bigung milihnya semua cakep2 ........................................ mau nimpa, nimpa temen sendiri !!!*

----------


## epoe

*Ya sudah ......tak bid, No.11, No.16, dan No.26 yo (masing2 1jt) ......................... teman2 Yogya udah ngebid, tak melok2.
* :Target:

----------


## owi

wah mantep om benny ada kc

----------


## epoe

_Bakalan Jumbo Ikarashi .....................................sigghhhh ........_

----------


## epoe

*Karena yang paling besar, berarti makannya lahap ................................................. maka tak bid ini, meskipun polanya satu step !!! 


  1jt .....Om Benny.
*

----------


## RafflesG

No 2, tambah 100rb

----------


## epoe

_Katanya .....menurut pakem, kepala harus bersih (putih) kalau mau ikut kontes ..................ya kalau gitu, tak piara aja (ngga usah di konteskan)._ :Tape2: 

*1jt untuk no.14* (jitai-nya ngga nahahin ................)

----------


## epoe

_Odome-nya ................................ach. Berhubung ngga ada yang menawar, .......... pejantan tulen !!! masing2 1 jt.
_

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

No 7  @1,3jt

----------


## david_pupu

wkwkwkwk om epoe borong lagi

----------


## Mossad

om epoe turun gunung memborong semua ikan

----------


## tropikal koi

pagi 0m2 semuaaaaa......

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by Griffiin   Rp 1.100.000
No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 03 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe    Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe   Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by Epoe   Rp 1.000.000
No 16 by Epoe    Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by Griffin  Rp 1.100.000
No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by Epoe    Rp 1.000.000
No 24 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe    Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Epoe    Rp 1.000.000
No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by……………Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by Dalozt  Rp 1.100.000
No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000

----------


## tonitops

om panitia... minta ketegasan dong apa diperkenankan bid dengan cara +100 dr bid terakhir ? soalnya dengan cara begini susah memantau berapa nilai bid terakhir...s
saran sih seharusnya setiap bida mencantumkan nilainya bukan dengan cara di atas.... sekalian memudahkan juga om merekapnya....tks

----------


## tarmacsl3

perasaan nomer 30 udah 1,300 nih  om ben.....

30 : 1300 by tarmacsl3

----------


## hendrawb

no. 21 Rp. 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

agi 0m2 semuaaaaa......

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by Griffiin Rp 1.100.000
No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 by Griffin Rp 1.100.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 byRp 1.000.000
No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.300.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

> pagi 0m2 semuaaaaa......
> 
> Rekap Sementara
> 
> No 01 by Griffiin   Rp 1.100.000
> No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
> No 03 by……………Rp 1.000.000
> No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000
> No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
> ...


*Ini ikan Ikarashi, dapat serti lagi .* :Target: ............................kan mending *7 ikan ini (total harga 7jt)* daripada 1 ikan harga 7jt, dan ada Hadiahnya.  :Pray2:

----------


## epoe

*Awasss lho ya ......... kalau nimpain, bisa kualat !!! .........*...... :Cell:

----------


## koikulo

no 21 by koikulo 1,1 jt

----------


## tropikal koi

@ om Tonitops waktu lelang berakhir di jam 22.00 waktu server kois.. tidak ada waktu perpanjangan..bid lewat diatas jam 22.00 tidak sah om..jadi kita merekap terakhir sampai di jam 22.00 wktu server kois ja om

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by Griffiin Rp 1.100.000
No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 by Griffin Rp 1.100.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hendrawb Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 23 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.300.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

Om Epoe semangat skaliii ne ngeborong lelang..thx untuk partisipasinya om Epoe dan om2 yg lain yaaaa..  ::

----------


## tarmacsl3

1 : tambah 200...

----------


## epoe

*Ini Maruzome Kiwa semua .... dana banyak yang lain2 ................................* :Gossip:

----------


## owi

> *Ini Maruzome Kiwa semua .... dana banyak yang lain2 ................................*


mantap om epoe

----------


## J.S

no.22 = 1,1jt

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by Tarmacsl3 Rp 1.300.000
No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.000.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 by Griffin Rp 1.100.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hendrawb Rp 1.000.000
No 22 by J.S Rp 1.100.000
No 23 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.300.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## koikulo

no 21 by koikulo 1,1,jt bos

----------


## tonitops

[QUOTE=tropikal koi;426581]@ om Tonitops waktu lelang berakhir di jam 22.00 waktu server kois.. tidak ada waktu perpanjangan..bid lewat diatas jam 22.00 tidak sah om..jadi kita merekap terakhir sampai di jam 22.00 wktu server kois ja om

ok deh om...tolong di rekap om jam 21.55 biar bisa fight di last minute....kalo ga mabuk cari historynya kalo sistem bidnya pake cara "+100"...tks om...sukses acaranya

----------


## Rizal61

No. 22 Rp 1.5jt

----------


## Gunche

Masih lama waktunya.... kok hari gini sudah panasbung nih.... kaya di MK aja.... ayo semprotkan water canon.....
 :Becky:  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## Gunche

No 1: 1,4jt
No 5: 1,1jt
No 19: 1,2jt
No 26: 1,1jt
No 30: 1,4jt
Thanks Om

----------


## tarmacsl3

30 : 1500 tarmacsl3 

thanks !

----------


## GRiffiN

hahaha.. masi banyak waktu..

----------


## Ridwan sm

no. 2 = 1.200.000,-idr

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Boleh tanya dong.... Apakah di legalkan untuk bit dengan hanya menuliskan "No Ikan + 100 rebu".
Siapa yg berhak untuk dinyatakan pemenang bila disaat waktu yang bersamaan di akhir waktu lelang ada 2 atau 3 bidder yg menuliskan No Ikan + 100 rebu? Waktu akhir bid jam 22:00 , sehingga bid yang masuk di jam 22:01 dinyatakan tidak berlaku atau bid di jam 22:00 sudah tidak berlaku. 
Terima kasih.... :Peace:

----------


## Rizal61

hello Capt  :: 

pilihan nomor cantik yang mana nih?  :Eyebrows:

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> hello Capt 
> 
> pilihan nomor cantik yang mana nih?


Masih diolah dan menunggu petunjuk or dapet wangsit.... :Peep:

----------


## david_pupu

> Boleh tanya dong.... Apakah di legalkan untuk bit dengan hanya menuliskan "No Ikan + 100 rebu".
> Siapa yg berhak untuk dinyatakan pemenang bila disaat waktu yang bersamaan di akhir waktu lelang ada 2 atau 3 bidder yg menuliskan No Ikan + 100 rebu? Waktu akhir bid jam 22:00 , sehingga bid yang masuk di jam 22:01 dinyatakan tidak berlaku atau bid di jam 22:00 sudah tidak berlaku. 
> Terima kasih....



setuju sama om bayu, ikan + 100rb itu bikin pusing yg rekap wkwkwkwk 

lebih baik ikan + angka yg mau di bid 

jadi kalau mau aman dan pasti dapat jgn + 100K dong langsung 300K hehehehehe. nah yg terbesar deh yg menang. kalau bidnya sama semua berdasarkan post paling pertama masuk. 

itu usul newbie. salam

----------


## david_pupu

ini panas pada pulang pagian dari kantor gara2 ada demo ya hehehehehe

----------


## dTp

Wkwkwkwkwkwk udh rame bener yg bid
Cakep" emang ikannya

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> setuju sama om bayu, ikan + 100rb itu bikin pusing yg rekap wkwkwkwk 
> 
> lebih baik ikan + angka yg mau di bid 
> 
> jadi kalau mau aman dan pasti dapat jgn + 100K dong langsung 300K hehehehehe. nah yg terbesar deh yg menang. kalau bidnya sama semua berdasarkan post paling pertama masuk. 
> 
> itu usul newbie. salam


Atau malah yg paling terakhir.... kan No Ikan + 100 rebu... eh ada yg masuk lagi +100 rebu eh ada yg masuh lagi +100 rebu walau dalam waktu yg sama... berarti yg terakhir sudah nambah No Ikan + 300 itu dari waktu 1 menit sebelumnya kalo ada :Yield:

----------


## amazing

no 15,  1,1 jt

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by Gunche Rp 1.400.000
No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.200.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000
No 23 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## amazing

maaf om ben dan om epoe, no 15 nubie bid 1,1 jt ... :Target:

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap Sementara

No 01 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.600.000
No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.200.000
No 03 byRp 1.000.000
No 04 byRp 1.000.000
No 05 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Narto Kusnadi Rp 1.300.000
No 08 byRp 1.000.000
No 09 byRp 1.000.000
No 10 byRp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 byRp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 byRp 1.000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 byRp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000
No 23 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 24 byRp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 byRp 1.000.000
No 28 byRp 1.000.000
No 29 byRp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 byRp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

Bid no ikan dan harga nya langsung memang lebih memudahkan kita om untuk merekapnya om..mungkin sebaikny mulai dr skrg langsung bid harga aja ya om2 smua..

----------


## Tiny

No 2.  1.3 jt

----------


## Gunche

> No 2.  1.3 jt


hm hm hm hm

----------


## Tiny

> hm hm hm hm


Ah ah ah ah

----------


## Roberto

No. 2, 1.5jt

----------


## Roberto

No.23  1.1jt
No.24 1jt

----------


## david_pupu

> Bid no ikan dan harga nya langsung memang lebih memudahkan kita om untuk merekapnya om..mungkin sebaikny mulai dr skrg langsung bid harga aja ya om2 smua..


sip om biar makin seru bidnya langsung ketahuan angkanya.  bidder juga ngk usah berhitung ikan yg ditaksirnya

----------


## david_pupu

no 29 1 juta

----------


## GRiffiN

> no 29 1 juta


hm hm hm.. :P

----------


## epoe

> maaf om ben dan om epoe, no 15 nubie bid 1,1 jt ...


*Boleh aja Om Amazing  ............................................... jangan sungkan2,*  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:

----------


## epoe

> No 1: 1,4jt
> No 5: 1,1jt
> No 19: 1,2jt
> No 26: 1,1jt
> No 30: 1,4jt
> Thanks Om


Yuuuuuuuk .......tarik terus, Om Gunche !!!  :Becky:

----------


## david_pupu

> hm hm hm.. :P


ho ho ho ho ho  :Becky:  :Becky:

----------


## chrollo

tunggu ditikungan akhir ah :Biggrin1:  :Biggrin1: 
smoga saja, smoga saja harga target masih sesuai sama kantong :Cool3:

----------


## abe

5  1.5jt
13 1 jt

----------


## Gunche

> Yuuuuuuuk .......tarik terus, Om Gunche !!!


Pada zadizz Om Epoe....
Ikut meramaikan MP Show juga yg di sini deh.
Hehehe

----------


## ozi ibn abdullah

no 9 n 13 um ben di 1jt,,,,,

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 7: 1.5jt

----------


## epoe

*udah malem masih bid juga ..................................................  ....................*!!!  :Bowl:

----------


## epoe

_Rekap Sementara_



No 01 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by Roberto sm Rp 1.500.000

No 03 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by abe Rp 1.500.000

No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 07 by aaron oei Rp 1.500.000

No 08 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000

No 18 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by……………Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000

No 31 by……………Rp 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

*Tinggal sembilan lagi ................................. keluarin hadiahnya Om Benny, diundi ditengah2.
*

----------


## Ridwan sm

No.2 = 1.600.000,- idr

----------


## Mossad

om epoe rajin sekali di rekapin

----------


## dalozt

Yah sudah habis ya? Semalam ada tamu jadi missed :Cry:

----------


## owi

> Yah sudah habis ya? Semalam ada tamu jadi missed


masih seminggu lagi.... hajar....

----------


## owi

> _Rekap Sementara_
> 
> 
> 
> No 01 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.600.000
> 
> No 02 by Roberto sm Rp 1.500.000
> 
> No 03 by……………Rp 1.000.000
> ...


mantep suhunya banyak yang bid

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_



No 01 by tarmacsl3           Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by Ridwan sm          Rp 1.600.000

No 03 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by abe                   Rp 1.500.000

No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi   Rp 1.000.000

No 07 by aaron oei            Rp 1.500.000

No 08 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA                Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe                  Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi   Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe                    Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Epoe                  Rp 1.000.000

No 15 by amazing              Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe                  Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by Herrydragon        Rp 1.200.000

No 18 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 19 by Gunche              Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo               Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Rizal61               Rp 1.500.000

No 23 by Roberto              Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto              Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe                  Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche              Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu          Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by tarmacsl3           Rp 1.500.000

No 31 by……………              Rp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

LUCKY DRAW!!!
Shiro Farm Kobayashi 23cm

----------


## Gunche

> _Rekap Sementara_
> 
> 
> 
> No 01 by tarmacsl3           Rp 1.600.000
> 
> No 02 by Ridwan sm          Rp 1.600.000
> 
> No 03 by……………              Rp 1.000.000
> ...



Maaf Om Mod.... di Page 7 untuk No. 01 tidak ada bid dari Om Tarmacsl3 senilai 1,6jt. tapi mengapa bisa ada perubahan ya Om Mod?
Mohon koreksinya Om.... Thanks Om Mod

----------


## Gunche

> LUCKY DRAW!!!
> Shiro Farm Kobayashi 23cm


Wah kalau dapat bisa jual ke Om Mayjin nih.... Collector Shiro Sejati

----------


## epoe

_ini belum laku ....tetapi kan bagus2 ya, ......jangan nyesel lho._  :Tape2:

----------


## tropikal koi

Oh iya omm maaf ya, Saya rubah rekapannya sekarang!!!!

----------


## epoe

Oke lah kalau ini belum laku juga,  :Bowl: ............... tetapi begitu dapat Lucky Draw (siapa tahu di nomor ini). Shiro Kobayashi-nya mungkin seharga 2,5jt  :Gossip: ...................* ini bagus. Beli Kohaku dapat Shiro !!!*  :Target:

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_



No 01 by Gunche Rp 1.400.000

No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.600.000

No 03 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by abe Rp 1.500.000

No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 07 by aaron oei Rp 1.500.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000

No 18 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

*Mumpung Kohaku Ikarashi dapet murah dan ini Female ....... 75%*, saya nawar ini ya Om Benny.  :Tape2:

----------


## tropikal koi

> Maaf Om Mod.... di Page 7 untuk No. 01 tidak ada bid dari Om Tarmacsl3 senilai 1,6jt. tapi mengapa bisa ada perubahan ya Om Mod?
> Mohon koreksinya Om.... Thanks Om Mod



Sudah saya perbaiki om Gunche..

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Woww gunche merajalela

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara
_No 01 by Gunche Rp 1.400.000
No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.600.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by abe Rp 1.500.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by aaron oei Rp 1.500.000
No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000
No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## Gunche

:Bump2: 


> Woww gunche merajalela


Ente jangan ikutan ya... ini khusus kompetisi klen er de ep.... so only Frostbitez, Tiny & Zone only ya

----------


## Gunche

> *Mumpung Kohaku Ikarashi dapet murah dan ini Female ....... 75%*, saya nawar ini ya Om Benny.



Widih Om Epoe keluarin jurus Limbad nya nih.,.... dah bisa yakin female ama male hanya lihat foto only.
Btw Om Epoe lihat penerawangannya pakai warna pink or white nih bajunya?

----------


## david_pupu

seminggu lagi om, panas bener hehehehehehe

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Ente jangan ikutan ya... ini khusus kompetisi klen er de ep.... so only Frostbitez, Tiny & Zone only ya


Woww klan erdeep nyalinya kecil jg ya.. Hahaha

----------


## tarmacsl3

No 1 :  1500 by tarmacsl3

----------


## ozi ibn abdullah

no 10 um 1jt,,,,, hehehehehe

----------


## Gunche

> Sudah saya perbaiki om Gunche..


Terima kasih Om Mod.... Nuhun

----------


## owi

> Ente jangan ikutan ya... ini khusus kompetisi klen er de ep.... so only Frostbitez, Tiny & Zone only ya


untuk bukan klan e g p......

----------


## frostbitez

> Woww klan erdeep nyalinya kecil jg ya.. Hahaha


serem lah sama kolam alsut om dony...bisa2 di bantai kcnya
apalagi pake ancaman dibawa ke mk segala.... :Whip:

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara
No 01 by Tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.600.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by abe Rp 1.500.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by aaron oei Rp 1.500.000
No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Herrydragon Rp 1.200.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000
No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000_

----------


## tropikal koi

> Terima kasih Om Mod.... Nuhun


Ok om sama-sama

----------


## genadhi

ijin ikut om.. no.22 : 1,6.. 

haturnuhun om..

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

:Frusty:  Wahhh ilang semua bid ku

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

No. 5   - 1,6 jt
No. 22 - 1,7 jt

----------


## herrydragon

1 dan 7 @1600, saya ngga bid no 17 om Tropical

----------


## herrydragon

> 1,7 @ 1200


Bid sebelumnya om Tropikal  :Peace:

----------


## herrydragon

> Wahhh ilang semua bid ku


Wkwkwkwk... Kejar om Cipta  :Target:

----------


## frostbitez

no 17 1.3jt

----------


## tropikal koi

> Bid sebelumnya om Tropikal


Ooo sorry om Herrydragon..kita miss comunication..1,7 itu 2 nomor...dikira no 17..hehe..kita ralat yaa

----------


## herrydragon

> Bid sebelumnya om Tropikal





> Ooo sorry om Herrydragon..kita miss comunication..1,7 itu 2 nomor...dikira no 17..hehe..kita ralat yaa


Thanks om..

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap Sementara
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000
No 02 by Ridwan sm Rp 1.600.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.600.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000
No 08 by Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by Froztbitez Rp 1.300.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 by Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000
No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 by Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 by Rp 1.000.000

----------


## zieco

No 14 - 1,1jt

----------


## RafflesG

No 2  =1,7
No 7  =1,7
No 17=1,4

----------


## owi

> 1 dan 7 @1600, saya ngga bid no 17 om Tropical


Wah om gunche bahagia

----------


## stanleyjr.private

no.7=1,8 jt

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap Sementara
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000
No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.600.000
No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 07 by Stanleyjr Private Rp 1.800.000
No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000
No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.400.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000
No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000
No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000
No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000
No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000
No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp 1.500.000
No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 5: 1.7jt

----------


## Mossad

ayo di bid lagi om om

----------


## Ridwan sm

ditimpa-timpa terus.. tgu di tikungan aja deh..

----------


## epoe

_AGENDA:_

 *28 Agustus 2014 (22:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak* @ www.koi-s.org

 28 Agustus 2014  10 September 2014 : Masa pembayaran & pengambilan/pengiriman ikan. Serta pelaksanaan Lucky Draw

 10 September 2014  10 Februari 2015 : Periode Keeping Contest 

 10  15 Februari 2015 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

 16  20 Februari 2015 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang

----------


## epoe

_Rekap   Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp   1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

_No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp   1.700.000_

No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp   1.000.000

No 07 by Stanleyjr Private Rp   1.800.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp   1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp   1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.400.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp   1.700.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp   1.000.000

No 30 by tarmacsl3 Rp   1.500.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

Om Cipta ini Ikarashi lho dan dapat certi ...... dan banyak Maruzome Kiwa (hampir separuh), kapan lagi ....................... !!!  :Tape2: 
Ditempat lain, hanya satu dua saja ............................................. :Target:

----------


## dalozt

No 7 n no 30 masing +100rb yaaaa

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> No 7 n no 30 masing +100rb yaaaa


Om Dalozt bit dengan harga ikan langsung.... Jangan "+100rb" supaya mudah di lihat dan rekap :Peace:

----------


## epoe

_Rekap   Sementara_

No 01 by   Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by   RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by   Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by   Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

_No 07 by   Dalozt Rp 1.900.000_

No 08   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by   Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by   Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by   Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by   abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by   Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by   amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by   RafflesG Rp 1.400.000

No 18 by   Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by   Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by   koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by   Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by   Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by   Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by   Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by   david pupu Rp 1.000.000

_No 30 by   Dalost Rp 1.600.000_

No 31   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

*Om Dalozt, di bid ini sebutin No. dan harganya langsung spy mudah di rekap*  :Photo:  :Photo:  :Photo:

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Nanya donk Om apa no19 Ada bintik ginrinnya?

----------


## Mossad

om epoe penjelasannya sangat detail om

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 07 by Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.400.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

> Nanya donk Om apa no19 Ada bintik ginrinnya?


Ada fukurin nya om..

----------


## Mossad

fukurin itu apan om?

----------


## RafflesG

No 6=1,1jt

----------


## owi

> fukurin itu apan om?


sisik yang mengkilap, tinggal di cabut

----------


## Rizal61

> Nanya donk Om apa no19 Ada bintik ginrinnya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by tropikal koi
> ...


matsunosuke gin (sisik matsunosuke)... apa itu? sama2 belajar yuk hehehe




> fukurin itu apan om?


susunan sisik yang membentuk jaring/net (saat ikan nisai up akan lebih tegas lagi)... ikan kecil biasa nya lihat di chagoi/platinum dan sejenisnya

----------


## Rizal61

No. 17 Rp. 1.5jt by Rizal61

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 07 by Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Gunche Rp 1.200.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Permisi no19 1.3jt

----------


## Mossad

mantab om andrie semangat

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 07 by Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by Rizal61 Rp 1.500.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Andrie_dimiharja Rp 1.300.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by Roberto Rp 1.100.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

Siang om2 smua...ada doorprize tambahan 5 piece EBB(Eco Bio Block) akan diundi per buahnya..sponsor by Imperial Koi  ::

----------


## Rizal61

sukses Om...  :Thumb:

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

> mantab om andrie semangat


Wkwk iseng Aja Om sapa tau dpt

----------


## RafflesG

No23 = 1,2 jt

----------


## RafflesG

No 17=1,6jt

----------


## david_pupu

mantapppppppp om

----------


## LDJ

No 23 : 1.2jt

----------


## Mossad

hidup om ldj

----------


## LDJ

> hidup om ldj


Om mau saya bantuin bid ? Haha
Inazuma pattern gini enak diolah

----------


## owi

> No 23 : 1.2jt


wah ikan bagus sampe om ldj ikut

----------


## Mossad

pastinya om owi

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 07 by Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Andrie_dimiharja Rp 1.300.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by RafflesG Rp 1.200.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## epoe

*Kalau ini KC lainnya, sudah pasti disambar ......................... sighhhhh  ......*



*Mungkin belum kali ya, tapi menjelang Jumat* ...........justru bisa telaaapp ........................ :Tape2:

----------


## LDJ

> No 23 : 1.2jt


Sorry koreksi No 23 : 1.3jeti  :Pray2:

----------


## tropikal koi

> Sorry koreksi No 23 : 1.3jeti



Ok Om LDJ  :Dance:

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap Sementara_

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 1.700.000

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 07 by Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 12 by Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by Andrie_dimiharja Rp 1.300.000

No 20 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by koikulo Rp 1.100.000

No 22 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by LDJ Rp 1.300.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31 by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## tropikal koi

lelang berakhir hari jam 10pm ya om2 smua..tidak perpanjangan waktu...  ::

----------


## epoe

*Ini kah yang saya pilih ? ....... lupa.*

----------


## epoe

*Ini Favourites .............................. boleh nimpa ngga ya ????* ..... atau kesempatan terakhir jam 10, kurang 1 menit .....

----------


## darren febriano

no.21 
1,200,000

----------


## GRiffiN

rame deh lelangnya  ::   ::

----------


## epoe

> no.21 
> 1,200,000


*Tau aja ya Om Darren ??? ....................* :Gossip:

----------


## Gunche

tau sama tau ya Om....btw kaki sudah sembuh Om?

----------


## david_pupu

Siap siap bergadang

----------


## asnanto

Dipilih...dipilih...dipilih...

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

No. 05 - 1,8 jt

----------


## owi

malam ini closing ya?

----------


## majin91

wahh..yg begadang mlm ini bnyk nih..om Epoe stanby nih...om gun..jgn ketiduran yak..hahaha  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## jimmy 007

> No. 05 - 1,8 jt


Mantab nih pilihan om cipta...

----------


## tonitops

Test jam dulu ..

----------


## epoe

> tau sama tau ya Om....btw kaki sudah sembuh Om?


*Belom, masih bengkak tuh .............. mudah2 tgl 30 sembuh !!!*  :Tape2:

----------


## dalozt

No 11 tambah 100rb ya om Ben

----------


## david_pupu

rekap ommmm

----------


## RafflesG

Testing jam

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Mantab nih pilihan om cipta...


wuih...mantaps...master2 udah kasih kode. pilihannya mang mantaps2 duo master ini.

----------


## Aaron Oei

Pada waktu lelang akan berakhir apakah berlaku bid nambah 100rb? Atau harus bid dengan nominal harga?

----------


## dalozt

Sudah berakhir ya om?

----------


## Gunche

Pakai Nominal Om.
MK sudah putuskan

----------


## epoe

*KOHAKU KAZUTO IKARASHI KEEPING CONTEST 2014 
Jenis ikan dipilih oleh Kazuto Ikarashi Koi Farm, Niigata, Japan.
size rata-rata 18 - 24 cm, semua sdh disertai sertifikat Koibito Japan.
28 Agustus 2014 (22:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org* 

 :Spy:

----------


## herrydragon

Rekap om Ben

----------


## jimmy 007

Belum ada rekapnya...no.21 + 100 rb

----------


## epoe

_Rekap   Sementara_

No 01 by   Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000

No 02 by   RafflesG Rp 1.700.000

No 03 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 04   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 05 by   Cipta Raharjo  Rp 1.800.000

No 06 by   RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 07 by   Dalozt Rp 1.900.000

No 08   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 09 by   Ozi IA Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by   Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 11 by   Dalozt Rp 1.100.000

No 12 by   Royal Merapi Koi Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by   abe Rp 1.000.000

No 14 by   Zieco Rp 1.100.000

No 15 by   amazing Rp 1.100.000

No 16 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 17 by   RafflesG Rp 1.600.000

No 18 by   Epoe Rp 1000.000

No 19 by   Andrie_dimiharja Rp 1.300.000

No 20   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 21 by   Darren F Rp 1.200.000

No 22 by   Ciptaraharjo Rp 1.700.000

No 23 by   LDJ Rp 1.300.000

No 24 by   Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 25 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 26 by   Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 27   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 28   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

No 29 by   david pupu Rp 1.000.000

No 30 by   Dalost Rp 1.600.000

No 31   by…………… Rp 1.000.000

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Belum ada rekapnya...no.21 + 100 rb


Mantapppp om Jimmy....

----------


## dalozt

Asik dpt 3 ekor  ::

----------


## epoe

> Asik dpt 3 ekor


*Kecepatan jam nya Om Dalozt ..*................................... :Tape2:

----------


## Gunche

> *Kecepatan jam nya Om Dalozt ..*...................................


Kaga Om... Kan jamnya WITT

----------


## stanleyjr.private

malam.....

sepi sepi aja nih, lelang nya...

----------


## herrydragon

> malam.....
> 
> sepi sepi aja nih, lelang nya...


Bukan sepi om Stan, lagi pada ngintai sambil bawa Ak, Bazooka, granat, ketapel  :Dance:  :Dance:

----------


## epoe

*awassssss ................................................ diingatkan pemegang No.2, 5, 7, 14, 15 dan 21 harap pegang kartunya masing2, berhubung paling TOP !*  :Flame:

----------


## epoe

28 Agustus 2014 (22:00PM) : Penutupan lelang ikan secara serempak @ www.koi-s.org 30 menit lagi !!!! 

 :Spy:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> *awassssss ................................................ diingatkan pemegang No.2, 5, 7, 14, 15 dan 21 harap pegang kartunya masing2, berhubung paling TOP !*


betul om epoe.....

sy lagi ngebidik, 1 ikan dari 6 yg epoe sebut

mandi dulu ah.....

----------


## jimmy 007

> betul om epoe.....
> 
> sy lagi ngebidik, 1 ikan dari 6 yg epoe sebut
> 
> mandi dulu ah.....


Ngebidiknya pake ketapel apa bazzoka nih...?

----------


## david_pupu

> betul om epoe.....
> 
> sy lagi ngebidik, 1 ikan dari 6 yg epoe sebut
> 
> mandi dulu ah.....


bikin panas nihhh yeeee

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> betul om epoe.....
> 
> sy lagi ngebidik, 1 ikan dari 6 yg epoe sebut
> 
> mandi dulu ah.....


mandi lama an ya om Stanley....  :Tape2:  :Becky:

----------


## herrydragon

> Ngebidiknya pake ketapel apa bazzoka nih...?


Bazookamu terbaru ya om Jim??  :Target:

----------


## herrydragon

> mandi lama an ya om Stanley....


Ati2 ko Cip no 5  :Tape2:  :Target:

----------


## asnanto

> *awassssss ................................................ diingatkan pemegang No.2, 5, 7, 14, 15 dan 21 harap pegang kartunya masing2, berhubung paling TOP !*


Om epoe tau aja yg mana  yg mau diincar....wkwkwk

----------


## herrydragon

> betul om epoe.....
> 
> sy lagi ngebidik, 1 ikan dari 6 yg epoe sebut
> 
> mandi dulu ah.....


Berendam air panas dulu om Stanley  :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

:Smokin:  :Smokin:  :Smokin:  siiiips, 20 menitan lagi !!! ............................ :Target: ,  :Gossip:   :Smow:

----------


## jimmy 007

No. 1 plg aman om herry..tinggal bobo aja...

----------


## herrydragon

> No. 1 plg aman om herry..tinggal bobo aja...


Untung e boboe subuh om Jim

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> No. 1 plg aman om herry..tinggal bobo aja...


Nembak dua arah lagi ya om Jimmy  :Rofl:

----------


## herrydragon

> Nembak dua arah lagi ya om Jimmy


Waduh keliatne ada hopeng ciak kohaku ini  :Smash:  :Smash:

----------


## jimmy 007

Ini aja deh...kasian no.8: 1 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Berendam air panas dulu om Stanley


abis mandi, bisa makin hot hot hot......
next...   makan malam dulu,ya

i`ll be back......

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Waduh keliatne ada hopeng ciak kohaku ini


kan om Rembo ama om Hero blom muncul  :Rofl:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tesss hnv hnv

----------


## Gunche

Kuras chamber dulu ah

----------


## herrydragon

> kan om Rembo ama om Hero blom muncul


Hahahahah...iya, ati2 salah ketik rupiahnya buat om Rambo dan Hero  :Peace:

----------


## Gunche

> Tesss hnv hnv


Tuh ikan lompat tuh Om Don

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Tesss hnv hnv


hnv udah closing ya om....  ?

----------


## jimmy 007

Nah...lho master baru pada bangun nih...

----------


## herrydragon

> Tesss hnv hnv


Haduhhhhh katanya tadi ada acara om DL... Wis2 malah tambah TERMINATOR skrg  :Frusty:  :Frusty:

----------


## epoe

:Cool2:  .... :Tsk:  ..... :Nono: .....  :Lock1: ......*10 Menit lagi* ................................................. :Tea:

----------


## herrydragon

> hnv udah closing ya om....  ?


Lagi mulai om closing 31 agustus.. Doakan sukses ya om  :Pray2:

----------


## Gunche

> .... .......... ......*10 Menit lagi* .................................................


Beda 1 menit

----------


## RafflesG

Hnv kok dites ?

----------


## herrydragon

> Hnv kok dites ?


Biar ngga positip om Will  :Peace:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> _Rekap   Sementara_
> 
> No 01 by   Herrydragon Rp 1.600.000
> 
> No 02 by   RafflesG Rp 1.700.000
> 
> No 03 by   Epoe Rp 1.000.000
> 
> No 04   by…………… Rp 1.000.000
> ...


ini rekap sementara nya ya om?

----------


## epoe

:Nod:  ..... :Tongue:  .......  :Cell:  .......diingatkan siap nimpa !!! *5 menit lagi ....*

----------


## tonitops

Siapppp....

----------


## Gunche

No 5
No 7
No 22

----------


## jimmy 007

Panitia rekapnya mana nih?

----------


## hxsutanto

test jam ..................

----------


## Roberto

No 2, 1.8jt

----------


## Gunche

Lg latih MU panitianya

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> ..... .......  .......diingatkan siap nimpa !!! *5 menit lagi ....*


Ternyata enak nimpa ya om EP... Dari pada tunggu ditimpa  :Becky:

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 7: 2.100

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> test jam ..................


2 menit...

----------


## oqkmz

No 3, 1.1jt aja

----------


## YogaSat

14 @1,2jt
20 @1jt

----------


## chrollo

No 12 1.1
No 15 1.2

----------


## stanleyjr.private

No 07 by Stanley Rp 2.400.000

----------


## Gunche

No. 1 = 1,7 jt
No. 30 = 1,7 jt
No. 2 = 1,9 jt
No. 9 = 1,1 jt

----------


## budjayz

no. 19 : 1,4jt by budjayz
no. 29 : 1,1jt by budjayz

----------


## asnanto

No1.    1.8
no.23.   1,4
no.25.   1,1

----------


## interisti

no 15 = 1.3 jt
no 2 = 2 jt

----------


## Gunche

No 1 : 1,9

----------


## herrydragon

7, 2500..1 2000

----------


## Aaron Oei

No 5: 2000

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 1 – 1.8 jt
No. 2 – 1.9 jt
No. 23 – 1.5 jt
No. 31 -  1.0 jt

----------


## tonitops

No 19 1.4 jt dan no 22 1.8 jt

----------


## jimmy 007

No. 21 : + 100 rb

----------


## Bayuadhi737

No 19 : 1.5jt

----------


## hsug

no 21 1.4 jt

----------


## epoe

No.04, 28 dan 31 masing2 1jt



No. 11 = 1,2jt



No.15,21, 26 masing2   1,3jt



No.3, 11, 16, 18 dan   25 masing2 1,3jt

----------


## Gunche

No 2 : 2,1

----------


## jimmy 007

21 + 100 rb

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

5 - 2,1 jt

----------


## stanleyjr.private

No 07 by Stanley Rp 2.600.000

----------


## epoe

hayooook ngono .......huikkk 22

----------


## epoe

mboh ngono ...........................buyah !!! :Smokin:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

hahaahhaha.....rame bener kaya pasar ikan. akibat tidak ada perpanjangan. saya ikhlas 12 ilang....

----------


## epoe

> No. 1 – 1.8 jt
> No. 2 – 1.9 jt
> No. 23 – 1.5 jt
> No. 31 -  1.0 jt


*TOPP bid-nya* ...... :Gossip:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Tessss hnv

----------


## herrydragon

> hahaahhaha.....rame bener kaya pasar ikan. akibat tidak ada perpanjangan. saya ikhlas 12 ilang....


Bubarrr pasar e  :Pound:  :Pound:

----------


## epoe

Yang posting no 259 ngga termasuk !!!

----------


## herrydragon

> Tessss hnv


Wooooo tas tes tas tesss  :Dance:

----------


## interisti

wakakaka, skrg tinggal panitia yg bingung menentukan, ada bid yg sama nilainya.

----------


## hxsutanto

Horeeee dapat 4 ekor

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

udah....diperpanjang ajah.... server dianggep down. hahhahahaha.....

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

:Frusty:  yakan... Enak nimpa nya

----------


## epoe

> 7, 2500..1 2000


*wiiiiis ........ hebaaat, melampui jauh kedepan !!*  :Becky:

----------


## RafflesG

Waduh spt pasar, nggak bisa bid blas ditikungan , no 2 ilang deh, relaaa, hiks

----------


## LDJ

> No. 1  1.8 jt
> No. 2  1.9 jt
> No. 23  1.5 jt
> No. 31 -  1.0 jt


Lha...ditimpa jam 10.00 persis  :Drama:

----------


## david_pupu

> Horeeee dapat 4 ekor


borong nih om hehehehe

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> No 5: 2000


Congratz... Om Aaron  :Yo:

----------


## herrydragon

No 7 saya serahkan ke om Stanley kalo masih berminat  :Hug:

----------


## epoe

*ngamdani ora pitoyo .............*............... :Tape2:

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

the best scene auction ever i've saw at KOI's. wakakakakakak.........

----------


## LDJ

> Ternyata enak nimpa ya om EP... Dari pada tunggu ditimpa


Sakitnya tuuuchh..disinii om :Caked: hiihihi

----------


## Gunche

Final rekap mana neh....
Om Epoe tega ya timpa no 26 saya....
Hik hik hik

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> No 7 saya serahkan ke om Stanley kalo masih berminat


aduh....  sy jadi trharu.....

htrnuhun om......

----------


## Gunche

> No 7 saya serahkan ke om Stanley kalo masih berminat


No 1 Om.... Kasih ke saya aja

----------


## Aaron Oei

Thank u om Cipta. Salam kenal

----------


## jimmy 007

Waduh....21 sy hilang ditimpa...?

----------


## herrydragon

> aduh....  sy jadi trharu.....
> 
> htrnuhun om......


Hahahaha.. Sama2 om  :Yo: , di keep yang bagus ya om biar bisa champion

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> aduh....  sy jadi trharu.....
> 
> htrnuhun om......



Selamat um Stanley dapet no.7. hahahha...mantapss...

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Sakitnya tuuuchh..disinii omhiihihi


Hahahaha... dulu dulu sering nimpa juga sih  :Becky:

----------


## herrydragon

> aduh....  sy jadi trharu.....
> 
> htrnuhun om......


Saya merasa bersalah karena tadi suruh berendam dulu  :Emptybath:  :Bathbaby:

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Kalo om benny boleh no 20 saya ambil yaaa.. 1 jt.. hehehe

----------


## epoe

> Final rekap mana neh....
> Om Epoe tega ya timpa no 26 saya....
> Hik hik hik


*Tenang aja ...*................... :Gossip:

----------


## hxsutanto

> aduh....  sy jadi trharu.....
> 
> htrnuhun om......


  Congrat Om Stan, one of the best No 7

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Saya merasa bersalah karena tadi suruh berendam dulu



aduh..... 

jadi panas dingin.......

----------


## jimmy 007

Rekapnya om beni...sy dpt no. 8 dan 21 nih...

----------


## herrydragon

> Rekapnya om beni...sy dpt no. 8 dan 21 nih...


Udah pasti pa om Jim????? Coba cek lagi  :Becky:

----------


## herrydragon

> aduh..... 
> 
> jadi panas dingin.......


2 bathtub panas dan dingin om Stan  :Bounce:

----------


## CiptaRaharjo

> Rekapnya om beni...sy dpt no. 8 dan 21 nih...


nafsu amat rekap om Jimmy...  :Becky:

----------


## LDJ

> Hahahaha... dulu dulu sering nimpa juga sih


hussh.. :Yo: 

yang paling penting : selamat om hxsutanto.. (mengaku kalah lihai)
nanti saya PM deh sket rencana olahan kohaku 23..bakal jadi inazuma yg bagus

----------


## jimmy 007

> Udah pasti pa om Jim????? Coba cek lagi


Biar panitia aja yg cek dan putusin om her...mumet

----------


## herrydragon

> Biar panitia aja yg cek dan putusin om her...mumet


Hahahaha... Bobok ae ko

----------


## tonitops

Tgu rekap nih baru tdr...

----------


## frostbitez

No 20 ga ad yg bid? Sy jg mau om beni hahaha

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> the best scene auction ever i've saw at KOI's. wakakakakakak.........




best of the best tategoi kohaku kazuto
ikarashi......    special thanks to om henry dragon.........

----------


## herrydragon

> Tgu rekap nih baru tdr...


Yang rekap udah tidur om Toni... Bb ngga di accept  :Rofl:

----------


## hxsutanto

> hussh..
> 
> yang paling penting : selamat om hxsutanto.. (mengaku kalah lihai)
> nanti saya PM deh sket rencana olahan kohaku 23..bakal jadi inazuma yg bagus


 Makasih Om LDJ, bukan lihat, cuma hoki dlm itungan 60 detik.  Mau Om sketch nya yah, please  :Pray2:

----------


## herrydragon

> best of the best tategoi kohaku kazuto
> ikarashi......    special thanks to om henry dragon.........


Sama2 om Stanley... No 1 mau saya buat show besok Jabotabek  :Peace:

----------


## darren febriano

Selamat om-om semua. Kapan lagi dapat igarashi kohaku. Breeder ini berasal dari desa mushigame, salah satu daerah terkenal dengan koi di niigata. Igarashi begitu populer karena sering menjuarai koi show di tingkat distrik. Kazuto dan anaknya Toshinobu bilang biarpun igarashi dikenal dengan sanke tapi favorit mereka tetap kohaku. Sampai sekarang mereka selalu mencoba menghasilkan kohaku yang berkualitas tinggi: besar, bersih dan pola yang menarik...susah dicari bandingannya, opini mereka. 

Untuk kohaku, mereka memakai female oyagoi kombinasi tomoin dan sensuke, yang kemudian dipasangkan dengan male dainichi dan sensuke. Karakter beni yang merah tua bermunculan. Nah...

Happy Keeping guys!!!

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Sama2 om Stanley... No 1 mau saya buat show besok Jabotabek


waooww...mantapss.... pengin segera lihat nieh....... xixixiixixi....

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Biar panitia aja yg cek dan putusin om her...mumet



iyah...um Jimmy, panitia asli mumet, udah rame, saling nimpa dan um Beni saat ini lagi beda 1 jam nun jauh disono. hahahahah....

----------


## asnanto

> Makasih Om LDJ, bukan lihat, cuma hoki dlm itungan 60 detik.  Mau Om sketch nya yah, please


Selamat buat om hxsutanto koi yg bagus sayang bukan saya yg dapat hehehe...salam kenal om

----------


## tonitops

Om ben...27 boleh sy ambil ..sepertinya blm ada yg bid..kalo boleh 1 jt..

----------


## tonitops

> Yang rekap udah tidur om Toni... Bb ngga di accept


Ga bisa tdr nyenyak deh om herry...yakin sih menang tp blm merasa sah aja...

----------


## hxsutanto

> Selamat buat om hxsutanto koi yg bagus sayang bukan saya yg dapat hehehe...salam kenal om


 Salam kenal Om and tengkiu. Saya memang belum punya kohaku yg dominan merah

----------


## chrollo

> hahaahhaha.....rame bener kaya pasar ikan. akibat tidak ada perpanjangan. saya ikhlas 12 ilang....


Nuhun ya om hehe

----------


## chrollo

> No.04, 28 dan 31 masing2 1jt
> 
> 
> 
> No. 11 = 1,2jt
> 
> 
> 
> No.15,21, 26 masing2   1,3jt
> ...


Wah trnyata kalah sama om epoe
Ampun omm

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> best of the best tategoi kohaku kazuto
> ikarashi......    special thanks to om henry dragon.........







> Selamat om-om semua. Kapan lagi dapat igarashi kohaku. Breeder ini berasal dari desa mushigame, salah satu daerah terkenal dengan koi di niigata. Igarashi begitu populer karena sering menjuarai koi show di tingkat distrik. Kazuto dan anaknya Toshinobu bilang biarpun igarashi dikenal dengan sanke tapi favorit mereka tetap kohaku. Sampai sekarang mereka selalu mencoba menghasilkan kohaku yang berkualitas tinggi: besar, bersih dan pola yang menarik...susah dicari bandingannya, opini mereka. 
> 
> Untuk kohaku, mereka memakai female oyagoi kombinasi tomoin dan sensuke, yang kemudian dipasangkan dengan male dainichi dan sensuke. Karakter beni yang merah tua bermunculan. Nah...
> 
> Happy Keeping guys!!!



makasih info nya, om darren febriano....

ya wis.....
tadi udah mandi, makan,,,,,
tinggal masuk kamar, buka saat teduh,
sambil tunggu info rekap om tropical koi

monggo......

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> Nuhun ya om hehe


iyah...um, met happy keeping. klu bosen saya di pm yach. xixixixiixix......

----------


## chrollo

Skrg apakah bid brakhir di 10.00 ataukah sampai 10.00
Gmn panitia? Haha

----------


## Gunche

Pemilihan ikan akan di mulai sejak posting dan masa lelang pemilihan ikan akan berakhir pada hari kamis tanggal 28 Agustus 2014 pk 22.00 waktu Server Koi-s dengan cara mempostingkan pilihan ikan di http://www.koi-s.org
Note: Lelang diadakan dengan tidak ada perpanjangan waktu pada akhir penutupan.

Dari statement di atas jika dicermati maka bid terakhir yg diakui adalah pk 21.59.59 waktu server kois ya...
Itu klo ga salah menafsirkannya

----------


## Bayuadhi737

> @ om Tonitops waktu lelang berakhir di jam 22.00 waktu server kois.. tidak ada waktu perpanjangan..bid lewat diatas jam 22.00 tidak sah om..jadi kita merekap terakhir sampai di jam 22.00 wktu server kois ja om


Om Gunche.... 22:00 :Pray2:

----------


## Ridwan sm

waduuhh kelupaan, baru buka.. udah lewat belum ya? coba2 deh No.2 = 2jt ya..

----------


## tropikal koi

> 21 + 100 rb


sorry om Jimmy 007 tidak sah untuk bid (+100)..thx om untuk partisipasinya  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap terakhir
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
No 02 by Interisti Rp 2.000.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000
No 08 by Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 12 by Crollo Rp 1.100.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000
No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 27 by Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
No 31 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000 

SELAMAT BUAT PARA PEMENANGGGGGG....

----------


## tropikal koi

yg bidnya sama kita sahkan bukan yg paling terakhir bid ya...dan 22.00 waktunya masih sah...lewat 22.00 tidak sah ya om2 smua..

----------


## tropikal koi

om Tonitops kalo mau ambil no 27 masih boleh om..kita masih bisa ikutkan kesempatan lelangnya..barangkali ada yg berminat no 8 boleh jg om2 smuanya...  ::

----------


## Mossad

selamat buat yang menang om om semua

----------


## epoe

_Rekap Akhir :_

*No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000
*

*No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
*

*No 02 by Interisti Rp 2.000.000*

*No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000*

No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000

No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000

No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000

No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000

No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000

No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000

No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000

No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000

No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000

No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000

No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000

No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000

No 12 by Crollo Rp 1.100.000

No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000

No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000

No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 31 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000

No 08 by Rp 1.000.000

No 27 by Rp 1.000.000
Menurut bid yg paling besar ........................ :Smow:

----------


## epoe

Trophi  :First: .......................................Ikarashi - serti KoiBito, mau apa lagi  :Target: .......................siggghhhh  :Photo:

----------


## herrydragon

Maaf om Ben untuk no 7 saya serahkan ke om Stanley, thanks...

----------


## oqkmz

> No.04, 28 dan 31 masing2 1jt
> 
> 
> 
> No. 11 = 1,2jt
> 
> 
> 
> No.15,21, 26 masing2   1,3jt
> ...


Hiks.....,
No. 3 ke om Epoe juga....
kalah taktik sari suhu  ::

----------


## tonitops

Ok..saya ambil no 27 nya om

----------


## darren febriano

> makasih info nya, om darren febriano....
> 
> ya wis.....
> tadi udah mandi, makan,,,,,
> tinggal masuk kamar, buka saat teduh,
> sambil tunggu info rekap om tropical koi
> 
> monggo......


siapp om stanley. Happy keeping

----------


## Gunche

No. 8 saya yg ambil di 1jt ya Om.
Biar habis semuanya ya....
Hehhee

----------


## ozi ibn abdullah

waduh td malem capek banget,,,,no 9 nya kelewat deh,,,, ditimpa um gunche euy,,,  :Wacko:  padahal ngincer banget yg no 9 nya,,,, um gunche ambil yg no 8 aja donk,,,,, no 9 nya kasih ke saya  :Becky:

----------


## Gunche

> waduh td malem capek banget,,,,no 9 nya kelewat deh,,,, ditimpa um gunche euy,,,  padahal ngincer banget yg no 9 nya,,,, um gunche ambil yg no 8 aja donk,,,,, no 9 nya kasih ke saya


Hehehe.
No 9 dah di incer juga Om dari awal....
Tuh no 8 saya ambil lagi. Biar sold semuanya.
Jadi enak lihatnya ga ada yg kosong rupiahnya.
Wkwkkwk

----------


## ozi ibn abdullah

:Cry:  hua hua hua hua,,,,,,,,

----------


## dalozt

Waduh sy gak dapet ikan salah liat jam nya  ::   :Frusty:  saya pikir udah berakhir ternyata jam 10 tho  :Tape:  :Drama:

----------


## dalozt

Om Epoe sy boleh ngoper 1 ekor gak?  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Maaf om Ben untuk no 7 saya serahkan ke om Stanley, thanks...


semangat pagi......

trmkasih untuk no.7 nya om herrydragon

om tropil koi....   bisa ya om, sy take over?

htrnuhun.

----------


## RafflesG

No 31, bukannya Om Hxsutatnto bid duluan di 1jt?

----------


## owi

Wah selamat buat para pemenang

----------


## hero

> sorry om Jimmy 007 tidak sah untuk bid (+100)..thx om untuk partisipasinya


Baru pertama kali ikut KC lelang via tropical koi,maksud ikut meramaikan sambil berharap dpt ikan,ternyata gak dpt diakhirnya...akibat aturan gak boleh bid + ..., padahal di page 14 om dalotz bid ikan no. 7 dan 30 @+ 100 rb di page 15 disahkan panitia meskipun akhirnya gak dpt krn ditiban peserta lainnya,cuma saran sj sebaiknya panitia aktif merekap secara berkala apalg menjelang closing...

----------


## jimmy 007

Ikan no.8 seharusnya sy yg menang lelang,lihat page 22 pk.21.45, tp gpp saya relakan utk peserta lainnya yg berminat...rekapnya mmg agak kacau nih om tropical, yg penting semua happy deh

----------


## hxsutanto

> Ikan no.8 seharusnya sy yg menang lelang,lihat page 22 pk.21.45, tp gpp saya relakan utk peserta lainnya yg berminat...rekapnya mmg agak kacau nih om tropical, yg penting semua happy deh


 kalau saya teliti, memang Om Jimmy bid No 8 di 2145pm dan tidak ada overbid sampai finish.

----------


## tropikal koi

sory ya om2 apabila ada kesalahan.mkita akan cek dan koreksi lg ya smuanya..kalo ikan mau pindah tangan boleh..batas waktu sampai jam 12.00 wktu server kois ya..spy pada happy..hehe

----------


## tonitops

Om tropical....apa bisa ikan bsk dikirim...

----------


## Gunche

Om epoe... No 26 boleh balik ke saya lagikah?
Kolam Om Epoe sudah jadi rumah susun, kasian nanti ikannya. Jadi sebaiknya di saya aja nih Om.... Mumpung masih baru kolamnya. Sepi penghuninya.... Wkwkwk

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap terakhir
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 2.100.000
No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 07 by Stanleyjr Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 12 by Crollo Rp 1.100.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000
No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000 

SELAMAT BUAT PARA PEMENANGGGGGG....

----------


## asnanto

Om epoe kalau boleh saya minta bagi dong ikan no.25 dan 28, tentu saja atas seijin om ben, maklum masih nubie om pengen belajar keeping koi....terima kasih sebelumnya

----------


## Gunche

> Rekap terakhir
> No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
> No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
> No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
> No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
> No 05 by Ciptaraharjo Rp 2.100.000
> No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
> No 07 by Stanleyjr Rp 1.000.000
> No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
> ...



Om Panitia, mau tanya utk ikan no 8 itu tidak ada di list?
apakah masih available? jika masih saya mau ambil di 1jt Om.
Mohon konfirmasinya Om. Thanks ya

----------


## Aaron Oei

Om Panitia saya cuman mau nanya untuk ikan nomor 5 bid om Cipta pada jam 22.01 apa masih disahkan? Mohon konfirmasi.  Terimakasih sebelumnya

----------


## david_pupu

Wadaw dikira ikan ku no 29 aman2 aja tau2 udh ditimpa hiks. Slamat kepada para pemenang

----------


## epoe

_Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke :_  :Bowl: 
*1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
2. Om Gunche  = no.26
3. Om David    = no.11
4. Om Okky     = no.22
5. Om Dalozt   = no.31 (kalau mau ???)*

Dan saya hanya *No.4, 16 dan 18*  :Nod: ......................... (apa boleh buat).  :Tape2: 

Atas ijin Om Benny, terutama  :Ranger: .....

*Epoe*

----------


## epoe

Uiittt salah, Om HX sudah terlebih dulu bid !!! sorry Om Benny  :Cell: .............. jadi saya hanya dapat 8 Ekor. Ok, Kalau Om _Dalozt mau, saya berikan no.4 aja_. *Dan saya keep yang no.16 dan 18 saja* ................ :Doh:  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## epoe

_Keeping yang ini :_



_Udah, titttt ya_ ...........................mari kita pindah kesebelah lagi .........................Lelang2 !!!

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe... No 26 boleh balik ke saya lagikah?
> Kolam Om Epoe sudah jadi rumah susun, kasian nanti ikannya. Jadi sebaiknya di saya aja nih Om.... Mumpung masih baru kolamnya. Sepi penghuninya.... Wkwkwk


*Boleh Om Gunche !!! teman sendiri ....................sigghh.*  :Smokin:

----------


## epoe

> Om epoe kalau boleh saya minta bagi dong ikan no.25 dan 28, tentu saja atas seijin om ben, maklum masih nubie om pengen belajar keeping koi....terima kasih sebelumnya


_Boleh Om Asnanto, terus dijaga keepingnya !!!_  :Dance:

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Panitia, mau tanya utk ikan no 8 itu tidak ada di list?
> apakah masih available? jika masih saya mau ambil di 1jt Om.
> Mohon konfirmasinya Om. Thanks ya



Ada om gunche di page 22  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap terakhir
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Aaron Oei  Rp 2.000.000
No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 07 by Stanleyjr Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 12 by Crollo Rp 1.100.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000
No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000 

SELAMAT BUAT PARA PEMENANGGGGGG....

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Panitia saya cuman mau nanya untuk ikan nomor 5 bid om Cipta pada jam 22.01 apa masih disahkan? Mohon konfirmasi.  Terimakasih sebelumnya


Sudah direkap kembali om,

----------


## oqkmz

> _Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke :_ 
> *1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
> 2. Om Gunche  = no.26
> 3. Om David    = no.11
> 4. Om Okky     = no.22
> 5. Om Dalozt   = no.31 (kalau mau ???)*
> 
> Dan saya hanya *No.4, 16 dan 18* ......................... (apa boleh buat). 
> 
> ...


om Epoe, karena kesibukan pekerjaan, saya br sempat monitor lagi.
bila om Epoe berkenan dan diizinkan om Benny, No. 3 saya yg keeping om...

----------


## asnanto

> _Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke :_ 
> *1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
> 2. Om Gunche  = no.26
> 3. Om David    = no.11
> 4. Om Okky     = no.22
> 5. Om Dalozt   = no.31 (kalau mau ???)*
> 
> Dan saya hanya *No.4, 16 dan 18* ......................... (apa boleh buat). 
> 
> ...


Maaf om epoe yang saya no.25 dan 28, yang no.19 itu punya om bayuadhi....makasih

----------


## tropikal koi

Rekap terakhir
No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000
No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000
No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000
No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000
No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000
No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000 

Sebelumnya mohon maaf apabila banyak kesalahan, TERIMAKASIH
SELAMAT BUAT PARA PEMENANGGGGGG....

----------


## jimmy 007

> Om Panitia, mau tanya utk ikan no 8 itu tidak ada di list?
> apakah masih available? jika masih saya mau ambil di 1jt Om.
> Mohon konfirmasinya Om. Thanks ya


kalau om gunche mau boleh ambil itu bid saya....

----------


## Gunche

> *Boleh Om Gunche !!! teman sendiri ....................sigghh.*


Thanks ya Om baik dan Om murah hati....  :Fish:  
Soalnya penasaran nanti jadi kaya bgmn lipstiknya  :Preggers:

----------


## Gunche

> kalau om gunche mau boleh ambil itu bid saya....


Wah jangan Om Jim... kan Om Jim cuma dapat 1 ikan saja...
Tapi kalau memang tulus ya saya yg ambil saja mau coba belajar keeping nih Om...
Maklum very very newbie soalnya....

Thanks a lot Om Jim

----------


## Gunche

Om Ben, jadi masih boleh dilakukan oper nama lelangan?
Berhubung Om Epoe sudah merestui pernikahan Ikarashi ini....
Thanks Om Ben...

----------


## tropikal koi

Selamat untuk para pemenang, Untuk pembayaran bisa tt ke No rek a/n Benny : BCA cabang lembang 1371312388, mandiri cabang lembang 1320061219847

----------


## david_pupu

> _Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke :_ 
> *1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
> 2. Om Gunche  = no.26
> 3. Om David    = no.11
> 4. Om Okky     = no.22
> 5. Om Dalozt   = no.31 (kalau mau ???)*
> 
> Dan saya hanya *No.4, 16 dan 18* ......................... (apa boleh buat). 
> 
> ...


Om epoe ini maksudnya david saya atau ada yg lain nih ?? Hehehehe bingung

Guys yg ok tlg confirm. Juga nanti untuk irit biaya kirim dikirim ke satu tempat aja.  kita ambil bareng2 aja ditempat om epoe

----------


## david_pupu

Om ben mohon tenggat waktu pindah ownership ikan diundur sampai bsk malam berhubung byk yg blm online. Pleaseeeeee

----------


## oqkmz

> Om ben mohon tenggat waktu pindah ownership ikan diundur sampai bsk malam berhubung byk yg blm online. Pleaseeeeee


Iya om Ben, please...
----menunggu kebaikan hati Om Epoe dan Om Ben----

----------


## owi

> _Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke :_ 
> *1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
> 2. Om Gunche  = no.26
> 3. Om David    = no.11
> 4. Om Okky     = no.22
> 5. Om Dalozt   = no.31 (kalau mau ???)*
> 
> Dan saya hanya *No.4, 16 dan 18* ......................... (apa boleh buat). 
> 
> ...


indahnya berbagi...

----------


## frostbitez

@om epoe
Nice bgt om...bener2 salut sama om
Thumbs up

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Rekap terakhir
> No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
> No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
> No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
> No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
> No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
> No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
> No 07 by Stanleyjr.private Rp 2.500.000No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000
> No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
> ...





> Selamat untuk para pemenang, Untuk pembayaran bisa tt ke No rek a/n Benny : BCA cabang lembang 1371312388, mandiri cabang lembang 1320061219847


up up up....

----------


## bodil

> Atas permintaan teman2 sepenanggungan (hobbiest), saya merelakan jatah saya diberikan ke : 
> 1. Om Asnanto = no.19 dan no.28
> 2. Om Gunche = no.26
> 3. Om David = no.11
> 4. Om Okky = no.22
> 5. Om Dalozt = no.31 (kalau mau ???)
> 
> 
> Dan saya hanya No.4, 16 dan 18 ......................... (apa boleh buat). 
> ...











> @om epoe
> Nice bgt om...bener2 salut sama om
> Thumbs up





Om epoe... Thumbs...  :Hail:  :Hail:  :Pray2:  :Grouphug:

----------


## Gunche

Sepertinya Om Ben tdk approve proposal berbagi indah Om Epoe....
Hik hik hik

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Sepertinya Om Ben tdk approve proposal berbagi indah Om Epoe....
> Hik hik hik


Om benny lg hangover dibali om.. Tunggu dia sadar aja.. Hahaha

----------


## Ridwan sm

Bener bener berbagi nih..
 sya jg dapat no.10 atas kebaikan om Ozi bi Abdullah.. :Becky:  :Tape2:

----------


## owi

> Sepertinya Om Ben tdk approve proposal berbagi indah Om Epoe....
> Hik hik hik


17 gimana nasibnya?

----------


## david_pupu

kita tunggu om ben, moga2 terwujud

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Om benny lg hangover dibali om.. Tunggu dia sadar aja.. Hahaha


Hangover.....  
---  Gantung diri ?!%#¥£$

pie toh......

----------


## ozi ibn abdullah

heheheh,,, iya um bro,,,, sayang sekali no 9 gak keangkut,,, 10 ttep sya yg bayar,,,, tpi atas nama pak "ridwan sm" nanti sya konfirm ke um benny nya

----------


## abe

Nasibku ikan 13 gimana ya.....
Ketiduran.

----------


## epoe

Untuk menghindari   kesalahpahaman, ikan orang diakui milik sendiri (pd saat rush-in



waktu2 terakhir)


_YSD :
_
_Rekap terakhir :_
_CPB :_


No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000



No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000


*1
*
*No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
*Okky*

*2*
*No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000*
*David Pupu*


No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000



No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000



No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000



No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000



No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000



No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000


*3
*
*No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
*Dalozt*


No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000



No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000



No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000



No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000


*4
*
*No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
sendiri


No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000


*5
*
*No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
sendiri


No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000



No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000



No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000



No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000



No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000



No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000


*6
*
*No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
*Asnanto*

*7*
*No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
*Gunche*


No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000


*8
*
*No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
*
*Asnanto*


No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000



No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000



No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000







Sebelumnya mohon maaf   apabila banyak kesalahan, TERIMAKASIH


SELAMAT BUAT PARA   PEMENANGGGGGG....

----------


## epoe

*Tiwas udah seneng2, menang banyak*  :Target: ........................_.eh taunya no.19 punya Om Bayu dan no.31 punya Om HX_, mohon maaf telah mengacaukan pertempuran Lelang KC Kohaku Ikarashi. :Fencing: 
*Tetapi dengan seijin Om Benny ya ..............................................*.. :Gossip:

----------


## tropikal koi

pindah tangan lelang masih boleh hanya sampai jam 12.00 waktu server kois hari jumat tgl 29 Agt 2014 saja...dimaksudkan demikian supaya pada kebagian aja..tetapi untuk kesempatan ikut Keeping Contest nya kita gugurkan...kalo undian luckydraw masih bisa ikut...saya akan rekap lagi semuanya sekarang...mohon maaf om2 sekalian banyak kesalahan..

salam 

Benny Gunawan

----------


## abe

Om ikan saya no 13 kirimkan bareng punya om William (raffles g).  Nanti aku ambil di tempat dia.

----------


## tropikal koi

_YSD :
_
_Rekap terakhir :_
_CPB :_


No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000



No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000



No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000



No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000



No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000



No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000



No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000



No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000



No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000



No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000



No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000



No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000



No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000



No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000



No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000



No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000



No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000



No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000



No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000



No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000



No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000



No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000



No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000



No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000


*1
*
*No 25 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000*
*Asnanto*


No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000



No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000


*2
*
*No 28 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
*
*Asnanto*


No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000



No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000



No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000

----------


## RafflesG

Siap Om Abe, kirim bareng punyaku aja, biar irit ongkir

----------


## asnanto

Om ben ikan saya yg no.25 dan 28 tolong dikirimnya bareng ikan om epoe aja biar nanti saya ambil sendiri dan uangnya nanti saya akan transfer langsung ke rek om beny, terima kasih.

----------


## tropikal koi

@ om Abe dan om RafflesG siapp nti kita akan kirimkan bareng ya..thx ya om

@ om Asnanto..ok2 nti akan dikirimkan bareng jg ya...thx ya om..

----------


## tropikal koi

om2 smua apa ada ide untuk pengundian doorprizenya? ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> om2 smua apa ada ide untuk pengundian doorprizenya?


ide nya, doorprize nya ditambah om....
mungkin ditambah koi lagi, atau pakan etc
ha ha ha.....

teknis pengundiannya, ya trserah om benny
kita sih percaya aja...

----------


## herrydragon

> _YSD :
> _
> _Rekap terakhir :_
> _CPB :_
> 
> 
> No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
> 
> 
> ...


Maaf om Ben no 7 saya atau om Stanley? Mau saya transfer skrg. Thanks

----------


## Aaron Oei

Om Ben barusan sudah saya transfer untuk ikan nomor 5. Trims

----------


## tropikal koi

> Maaf om Ben no 7 saya atau om Stanley? Mau saya transfer skrg. Thanks


No 7 om Herrydragon..

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Ben barusan sudah saya transfer untuk ikan nomor 5. Trims


Ok om Aaron oei terimakasih.. Ikan mau dikirim kapan om? Sekalian alamatnya ya

----------


## abe

Om Ben sudah saya transfer ya. Ada pin bb? Nanti saya forward bukti transfer nya

----------


## tropikal koi

> Om Ben sudah saya transfer ya. Ada pin bb? Nanti saya forward bukti transfer nya


Ok om Abe terimakasih.. 73edc53b

----------


## tropikal koi

bsok kalo ada yg ambil ikannya kesini akan kita tunggu sebagai perwakilan saksi pengundian doorprizenya ya..ada saksi lebih enak ya ..hehe

----------


## tropikal koi

> ide nya, doorprize nya ditambah om....
> mungkin ditambah koi lagi, atau pakan etc
> ha ha ha.....
> 
> teknis pengundiannya, ya trserah om benny
> kita sih percaya aja...


hahahahaha...nti sy cari sponsor dl om..mungkin next KC sepertinya..kmungkinan dalam waktu dekat akan diadakan KC shiro kobayashi dan kujaku kaneko om  ::

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> hahahahaha...nti sy cari sponsor dl om..mungkin next KC sepertinya..kmungkinan dalam waktu dekat akan diadakan KC shiro kobayashi dan kujaku kaneko om


asik.......

sip sip.....

----------


## herrydragon

> hahahahaha...nti sy cari sponsor dl om..mungkin next KC sepertinya..kmungkinan dalam waktu dekat akan diadakan KC shiro kobayashi dan kujaku kaneko om


Shiro...kujaku....  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## epoe

> Shiro...kujaku....


Shiro-nya Kobayashi Om HerryNogo, farm kecil tetapi breed shiro yang bagus ........ sy sudah coba, di Bandung dapat nomor 2 (ikannya kecil sudah jadi).

----------


## abe

Om ben. Aku dah invite BB. Di accept ya. Thanks.

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> bsok kalo ada yg ambil ikannya kesini akan kita tunggu sebagai perwakilan saksi pengundian doorprizenya ya..ada saksi lebih enak ya ..hehe


hari minggu, jam brp pengundian doorprize nya, om ?

----------


## Gunche

Pagi Om Ben, mau info kalau saya sudah transfer ke BCA Om Benny ya... (2, 9 & 30)
Ditunggu doorprizenya en ikannya ya Om Ben...
Thanks Om Ben

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> Shiro...kujaku....



om Herry, siap2 yah....

----------


## tropikal koi

Untuk sementara yg sudah bayar:
1. Herrydragon 
2. Gunche (Ongkir belum)
3. Aaron Oei (Ongkir belum)
4. RafflesG
5. Ozi ibn Abdullah
6. Bayuadhi
7. Hsug
8. Tonitops

Yang belum masih ditunggu ya om om.. Dan untuk pengiriman ikan tolong kirim alamat lengkap dan nama asli. Terimakasih

----------


## Roberto

Om Benny, saya sudah transfer untuk kohaku no 24.

----------


## tropikal koi

Untuk sementara yg sudah bayar:
1. Herrydragon 
2. Gunche (Ongkir belum)
3. Aaron Oei (Ongkir belum)
4. RafflesG
5. Ozi ibn Abdullah
6. Bayuadhi
7. Hsug
8. Tonitops
9. Roberto

Yang belum masih ditunggu ya om om.. Dan untuk pengiriman ikan tolong kirim alamat lengkap dan nama asli. Terimakasih

----------


## tropikal koi

pengundian jadi bsok senin ya om..ada info dr om Hsug akan mampir skalian ambil ikan..jadi pengundiannya bisa disaksikan..dan kita akan videokan ya dan diupload Utube..

----------


## david_pupu

mantap om ben

----------


## herrydragon

> om Herry, siap2 yah....


Hahaha.., siap om Slamet.. Haduh ini keliatannya om Slamet mau fight  :Doh:  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

> Shiro-nya Kobayashi Om HerryNogo, farm kecil tetapi breed shiro yang bagus ........ sy sudah coba, di Bandung dapat nomor 2 (ikannya kecil sudah jadi).


Oke om Ep, kalo di jogja Kobayashi uenakkk tenan rotinya

----------


## epoe

> Oke om Ep, kalo di jogja Kobayashi uenakkk tenan rotinya


_itu kan Kopi Tiam Kobayashi .._......................................... :Flypig:

----------


## owi

> om Herry, siap2 yah....


wah mantap nih om, KC, suhu-suhu turun gunung

----------


## david_pupu

om Ben, saya ada PM ya trims

----------


## tropikal koi

> om Ben, saya ada PM ya trims


ok om David_pupu..thx yaa  ::

----------


## tropikal koi

Lucky Draw udah diundi disaksikan om HSUG..nti videonya akan kita upload utube dan link nya akan di share di koi-s forum..

Pemenangnya EBB:

1. no 30 om Gunche
2. no 3  om Epoe
3. no 31 om HxSutanto
4. no 6  om RafflesG
5. no 29 om Budjayz

PEMENANG SHIRO KOBAYASHI 
NO 5 om Aaron Oei ....

selamat buat para pemenang lucku draw....

----------


## david_pupu

hiks nomor 29 ku ditimpa and dapet EBB. 

slamat ke pada pemenang lucky draw

----------


## hxsutanto

Om Ben, saya sudah transfer plus ongkir ya, mohon di cek and tengkiu saya dpt  EBB  :Juggle:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> Lucky Draw udah diundi disaksikan om HSUG..nti videonya akan kita upload utube dan link nya akan di share di koi-s forum..
> 
> Pemenangnya EBB:
> 
> 1. no 30 om Gunche
> 2. no 3  om Epoe
> 3. no 31 om HxSutanto
> 4. no 6  om RafflesG
> 5. no 29 om Budjayz
> ...


wah, yg dapat undian, om om senior semua..

klau saya dapat apa?,,,,,

----------


## Gunche

> Lucky Draw udah diundi disaksikan om HSUG..nti videonya akan kita upload utube dan link nya akan di share di koi-s forum..
> 
> Pemenangnya EBB:
> 
> 1. no 30 om Gunche
> 2. no 3  om Epoe
> 3. no 31 om HxSutanto
> 4. no 6  om RafflesG
> 5. no 29 om Budjayz
> ...


Nuhun Om.... dapat EBB juga nih... biar uji coba deh di bakki
Thanks a lot

----------


## owi

> Nuhun Om.... dapat EBB juga nih... biar uji coba deh di bakki
> Thanks a lot


boleh om kalo mau dicoba di bakki saya....

----------


## Aaron Oei

Thank u om Ben buat shiro nya.

----------


## Gunche

> boleh om kalo mau dicoba di bakki saya....


wkwkwkwkwk
Jangan Om... better taruh di bakki saya.... mumpung masih kosong jadi bisa nemenin karang jahe....  :Rofl:

----------


## abe

Selamat  buat pemenang lucky draw.

Om ben punya saya sudah dikirim bareng punya om RafflesG kan?
Trims ya.
Pembayaran sudah dan udah kuforward lewat BB om ya.
Trims om Ben.

----------


## chrollo

om ben cek pm ya, aku udh bayar n pengen nanya pngirimannya, thx

----------


## owi

> wkwkwkwkwk
> Jangan Om... better taruh di bakki saya.... mumpung masih kosong jadi bisa nemenin karang jahe....


jangan cuma jahe nya ya... bahaya.....

----------


## Mossad

filter apa lagi nih pake jahe jahean, hehehe, kaya lagu cabe cabean ya om, hahahaha

----------


## Gunche

> jangan cuma jahe nya ya... bahaya.....





> filter apa lagi nih pake jahe jahean, hehehe, kaya lagu cabe cabean ya om, hahahaha


lagi jaman nih jahe2an Om.... Khan Anak Tosai... kalau Anak Yonsai mainnya Telor2an   :Puke:

----------


## Mossad

haha om gunche selera humornya juga bagus, asik dah

----------


## owi

> lagi jaman nih jahe2an Om.... Khan Anak Tosai... kalau Anak Yonsai mainnya Telor2an


mudah mudahan jadi GC ya om

----------


## Gunche

> mudah mudahan jadi GC ya om


Amin Om Owi.... Tapi kayanya berat deh mempertahankan beni nya di kolam saya. I'll try for the best keeping as long as I can.

----------


## utzuri77

Ikan no 8 jimmy 007 uda di transfer...om jimmy sedang di luar kota..thx

----------


## epoe

> Nuhun Om.... dapat EBB juga nih... biar uji coba deh di bakki
> Thanks a lot


*itu baru contoh, Om Gunche butuhnya 1 BOX .*..............................  :Mad2:  kali2 Om LJ bisa discount .......................... :Der:

----------


## Gunche

> *itu baru contoh, Om Gunche butuhnya 1 BOX .*..............................  kali2 Om LJ bisa discount ..........................


Hahaha... ga ada dompetnya Om Epoe....
Welcome back... sound's good to read your comment in this forum. Get Well ya Om....
Please forget Kambing, Jeroan, Smoke, Durian, Salt en Blue Salt ya Om....
Make fresh your mind with KOI Therapy so you will getting healthy. Amin

----------


## Gunche

Om Benny.... peserta KC sudah landing dengan sempurna di QT saya...
Thanks a lot Om Ben...
Mohon maaf sudah merepotkan ya.

----------


## oqkmz

> Hahaha... ga ada dompetnya Om Epoe....
> Welcome back... sound's good to read your comment in this forum. Get Well ya Om....
> Please forget Kambing, Jeroan, Smoke, Durian, Salt en Blue Salt ya Om....
> Make fresh your mind with KOI Therapy so you will getting healthy. Amin


Aamiiiinnn....
semoga kita semua selalu diberi nikmat sehat....

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap terakhir :_



No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
paid


No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
paid 


No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000                
paid


No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
paid


No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000
paid


No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000



No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000



No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
paid 


No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
paid


No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
paid


No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000



No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
paid


No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
paid


No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
paid


No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
paid


*No 25 by Asnanto Rp 1.300.000*
paid


No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
paid


*No 28 by Asnanto Rp 1.000.000
*
paid


No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
paid


No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000
paid

----------


## tropikal koi

Pengundian Lucky Draw KC Kohaku Kazuto Ikarashi...disaksikan oleh om HSUG...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQIrVPVkk-k

Pemenangnya EBB:

1. no 30 om Gunche
2. no 3  om Epoe
3. no 31 om HxSutanto
4. no 6  om RafflesG
5. no 29 om Budjayz

PEMENANG SHIRO KOBAYASHI 
NO 5 om Aaron Oei ....

selamat buat para pemenang lucky draw.... 						

Thanks to Imperial Koi untuk sponsor EBB nya.....

----------


## tropikal koi

_Rekap terakhir :_



No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
paid


No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
paid


No 03 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 04 by Epoe Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
paid


No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 07 by Herrydragon Rp 2.500.000
paid


No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 11 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
paid


No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000



No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
paid


No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
paid


No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000



No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
paid


No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
paid


No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
paid


No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
paid


*No 25 by Asnanto Rp 1.300.000*
paid


No 26 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid


No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
paid


*No 28 by Asnanto Rp 1.000.000
*
paid


No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
paid


No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
paid


No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000
paid

----------


## owi

> Hahaha... ga ada dompetnya Om Epoe....
> Welcome back... sound's good to read your comment in this forum. Get Well ya Om....
> Please forget Kambing, Jeroan, Smoke, Durian, Salt en Blue Salt ya Om....
> Make fresh your mind with KOI Therapy so you will getting healthy. Amin


hush makanan enak jangan dihindari

----------


## tropikal koi

sory ralat untuk donasi Koi-s 10%..sory om moderator ada kesalahan..hehe

----------


## tropikal koi

sore om2 smuanya....ada yg punya contactnya om yogasat dan jimmy007?mohon infonya ya..thx om2 smua..

----------


## tropikal koi

PESERTA KC KOHAKU KAZUTO IKARASHI

No 01 by Herrydragon Rp 2.000.000
paid terkirim

No 02 by Gunche Rp 2.100.000
paid terkirim

No 03 by Okky Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 04 by David_pupu Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 05 by Aaron Oei Rp 2.000.000
paid

No 06 by RafflesG Rp 1.100.000
paid terkirim

No 07 by Stanleyjr Rp 2.500.000
paid terkirim

No 08 by Jimmy007 Rp 1.000.000
paid

No 09 by Gunche Rp 1.100.000
paid terkirim

No 10 by Ozi ibn abdullah Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 11 by Dalotz Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 12 by Chrollo Rp 1.100.000
paid terkirim

No 13 by abe Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 14 by Yogasat Rp 1.200.000


No 15 by interisti Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 16 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 17 by RafflesG Rp 1.600.000
paid terkirim

No 18 by Epoe Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 19 by Bayuadhi737 Rp 1.500.000
paid terkirim

No 20 by Yogasat Rp 1.000.000


No 21 by Hsug Rp 1.400.000
paid terkirim

No 22 by Tonitops Rp 1.800.000
paid terkirim

No 23 by Hxsutanto Rp 1.500.000
paid terkirim

No 24 by Roberto Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 25 by Asnanto Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 26 by Gunche Rp 1.300.000
paid terkirim

No 27 by tonitops Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 28 by Asnanto Rp 1.000.000
paid terkirim

No 29 by Budjayz Rp 1.100.000
paid 

No 30 by Gunche Rp 1.700.000
paid terkirim

No 31 by hxsutanto 1.000.000
paid terkirim

----------


## dalozt

Pada update KCnya dunkkkk

----------


## david_pupu

bsk ya om dalotz tangkap dan ukur

----------


## hxsutanto

Ijin saya update ya mumpung #23 diangkat kemarin.

----------


## david_pupu

aduh jadi malu cakep bener keepingan om hx

----------


## owi

> Ijin saya update ya mumpung #23 diangkat kemarin.


wah inazuma udah kena air dingin.... brrrr

----------


## david_pupu

> Pada update KCnya dunkkkk



om dalotz juga update donggg :Mullet:  :Mullet:  :Mullet:

----------


## david_pupu

ijin update

----------


## hxsutanto

> ijin update


.  Beni terlihat stretch ya Om

----------


## david_pupu

> .  Beni terlihat stretch ya Om


iya om grow terus wkwkwkwk   size  mulai 17 cm sekarang 32 cm.  om hx kohakunya udh size berapa

----------


## MaLuTen

bgmn kabarynya ikarashi KC ini ya

----------


## tropikal koi

Ditunggu untuk updatenya ya om2 smua untuk penjurian..

----------


## tropikal koi

 10  15 Februari 2015 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

 16  20 Februari 2015 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang

----------


## david_pupu

Ayoo mulai finishing  :Cool2:

----------


## epoe

*waaach darimana update-nya ????*

----------


## tropikal koi

• 10 – 15 Februari 2015 : Masa penyerahan foto keadaan terakhir koi peserta KC

• 16 – 20 Februari 2015 : Periode penjurian dan penentuan serta Pengumuman Pemenang

----------


## MaLuTen

Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 30 (Tancho Kohaku) size 42cm

----------


## MaLuTen

Video nya (No. 30) sbb:

----------


## Gunche

Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 30 (Tancho Kohaku) size 42cm

----------


## Gunche

Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 9 size 35cm

----------


## Gunche

Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 26 size 41cm

----------


## Gunche

Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 2 size 43cm

----------


## david_pupu

hallo om  mau update  ikan nomor 4

----------


## epoe

*Om Gunche, kolam bersih terus sih ..................................... jadi ngga ada bakteri !!!!*

----------


## Gunche

> *Om Gunche, kolam bersih terus sih ..................................... jadi ngga ada bakteri !!!!*


betul Om Epoe... makanya itu ikan ga pernah dikasih makan jadi kolam bersih terus Om.
Cos kasih makannya di Gayung Om ikannya. Ikutin advice Om Fajar....  :Crazy:

----------


## david_pupu

hayo update2 bsk datelinenya

----------


## dalozt

Permisi Mau Update no 11. Ukuran 42cm

----------


## LDJ

> Permisi mau update KC Kohaku Ikarashi No. 2 size 43cm


sentill ikan #2 ahh...jelek banget nih fotonya

----------


## hxsutanto

Ikutan update No. 23.  Size 42 CM.

----------


## hxsutanto

Coba Upload Video.

----------


## tonitops

Size 36 cm

----------


## tonitops

Size 39

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Update Ikarasi Kohaku
Before - After




stanley

----------


## stanleyjr.private

stanley

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Watch "kohaku ikarasi 37 cm" 
on YouTube 

- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df9F...e_gdata_player

----------


## asnanto



----------


## asnanto



----------


## asnanto



----------


## asnanto

> 


KC kohaku ikarashi no.28 size 37cm

----------


## Roberto

Numpang update, berhubung belum bisa upload foto jadi save link ajahttp://s1298.photobucket.com/user/Roberto_Saputra/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG0567_1_zps5215c1b6.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

----------


## david_pupu

> Ikutan update No. 23.  Size 42 CM.


Videonya

----------


## hxsutanto

> Videonya


.  Thanks Om David.

----------


## epoe

> 



*Top banget !!! 
*

----------


## asnanto

Hallo..om epoe apakabar ? Sehat ya om....makasih atas apresiasinya, masih perlu banyak belajar om dari para senior disini....

----------


## herrydragon

No 1 size 35.. Kok kecil sendiri ya  :Doh:

----------


## herrydragon

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Royal Merapi KOI

> No 1 size 35.. Kok kecil sendiri ya



wakaka...kecil2 tp cabe rawit um HD.....xixixix....

----------


## herrydragon

> wakaka...kecil2 tp cabe rawit um HD.....xixixix....


Wkwkwkwkw thanks om Royalflush... Kalo ngga diingetin om Royalflush bakalan ngga update kmrn  :Hug:

----------


## tonitops

Malam om ben...saya kirim video ikan no 22 dan 27 via WA soalnya ga bisa upload di forum...mgkn terlalu besar filenya...sy coba jg kirim ke [email protected]...

----------


## tropikal koi

Malam om2...sory ne baru muncul...hehe..karna masih ada yg blm update nti sy tunggu updateny ya...semua update nya akan diforward ke facebook untuk langsung di tag ke koibito japan untuk penjuriannya...mudah2an hasil penjuriannya akan bisa diinfokan ditanggal 20 feb ya...salam

----------


## tropikal koi

Ok thanks omTonitops..udah diterima video nya

----------


## Aaron Oei

Masih bisa klo update nya telat Om? Kelupaan nih. Hehehehehe

----------


## tropikal koi

> Masih bisa klo update nya telat Om? Kelupaan nih. Hehehehehe


masih om Aaron Oei

----------


## tropikal koi

Total peserta yg update KC kohaku Kazuto Ikarashi 14 ekor..kita akan update penjurian mudah2an hari ini akan ada hasilny om2 skalian..thx om2 semuanya yg udah update..

----------


## tropikal koi

Hasil penjurian KC kazuto ikarashi (Juri Paul Ashton Koibito Japan)
Note: Kazuto Ikarashi tidak punya facebook maka penjurian diganti oleh Paul Ashton

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...1010729&type=1

Juara 1 No 2 Om Gunche
Juara 2 No 26 Om Gunche
Juara 3 No 18 Om Epoe

Selamat untuk para pemenang KC Kazuto Ikarashi..

----------


## tropikal koi

*Juara 1 No 2 Om Gunche*



*Juara 2 No 26 Om Gunche* 



*
Juara 3 No 18 Om epoe 
*

----------


## Gunche

Thank you so much for Mr Paul Ashton to be a fair judge in this KC.
I am happy to be joint with this competition, because it's the first time for me to joint KC.
Anyway thank you so much for Tropikal Koi, Mr Paul Ashton and the others participant.

----------


## helmywid

Selamat untuk para pemenang,...... :Thumb: 
Lagi lagi ada Om Epoe... :Clap2:

----------


## david_pupu

Selamat kepada para pemenang. Mantapp

----------


## Ady

Congratzz utk semua pemenang...

----------


## interisti

Selamat Om gunche dan om epoe. Gun makan2......

----------


## tonitops

Selamat buat semua pemenang ...

----------


## hxsutanto

> Selamat Om gunche dan om epoe. Gun makan2......


 Selamat ke Om Gun n Om Epoe.  Mesti PV ke Kosambi nih serap ilmu.

----------


## asnanto

Selamat buat para pemenang khususnya buat gunche......dapat 2 bro hehehehe

----------


## herrydragon

Congrats om Gunawan dan om Epoe

----------


## tropikal koi

Congrats ya om Gunche...mantabbb grow kohakunya...rata2 grow 4cm/bulan..tidak mudah untuk grow tosai dengan cukup cepat dan mempertahankan kualitas ikannya..banyak faktor yang menunjung untuk diperhatikan supaya ikan bisa digrow dengan baik..tentunya dengan kolam dan filter yg memadai, kualitas air yang baik dan kualitas pakan serta pemberian pakan yang teratur..
Congrats om Gunche dan om Epoe....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Om Gunche dan Om Epoe... Selamat yah

----------


## Gunche

Terima kasih buat support teman2 dan suhu2 di sini.
saya salah satu pendatang baru aja yg kebetulan beruntung.
TQ Om Slamet, Om HX, Om Asnanto, dll nya ya

----------


## kribo

Salut oom gunche, sapu bersih :Second:

----------


## Gunche

Thanks juga buat Om Herry Dragon... Skrg dah tau nih Om Herry seperti apa. Mengerikan!!!!
thanks juga Om Kribo... Ane kebetulan aja ini...

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hebatttt om guncheee... selamet yaaaa

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Congrats to all winner especially GC ... till we meet again...

----------


## Gunche

Hahaha thanks ya Om DL....
siapatu GC? Yuk kita susul GC nya ya...

----------


## LDJ

Wah guru memberi selamat ke muridnya..
Benar2 murid yg membanggakan haha piss

Masih ada 1 kursi lagi buat ane ga om ?

----------


## Gunche

Terima kasih Om Ben atas hadiahnya ya...
Superb Service nih Om Ben....
ditunggu KC berikutnya ya Om Ben....
Sukses ya Tropikal Koi

----------


## epoe

> Selamat untuk para pemenang,......
> Lagi lagi ada Om Epoe...


*Cukup juara 3 aja, ....................................... ngga terlalu besar sih, harga cukup murah !!!* ....dan diapresiasi !!

----------


## tropikal koi

Wahhh..Para suhu muncul ne...om Doni dan om Slamet..udah lama ne ga jumpa...thx untuk postingnya ya...

----------


## david_pupu

Iya nih dibantai habis sama om gunce hiks. Emang kolamnya om gunce istimewa. one way flow alias ERVO. Mantappp musti bikin event PV ke om gunce nihh

----------


## epoe

> Selamat Om gunche dan om epoe. Gun makan2......


*Siiips Om .................*!!!

----------


## abe

Lho aku lupa kalo ikut KC ini. Ha ha ha ha
Selamat deh buat pemenang

----------


## abe

Selamat buat om Gun dan om Epoe

----------


## ipaul888

selamat buat om gun dan om epoe, mantab

----------

